# picture - shooters up and coming ht (and casa)



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Can't say I have too much going on except for the slab finally got laid.

Another 3-months to go before competition or that's the goal at least.

Total theater room size is 19 1/2' x 15 1/2' x 9' (L x W x H).












Stay tuned.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Subscribed!

Yay for a new build thread - looking forward to it!


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking forward to this build!!!


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow!!!

This one is literally from the ground up...can't wait to see the end product


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone as my family and I are very excited also  .

My sales rep contacted me yesterday and told me they were starting to frame, so I decided to go by after work and noticed we got some sticks up.

Also noticed my house is blessed  .


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi all,

I have not forgotten this post, just been busy with sons high school football stuff. 

But I stopped by the house and it's been framed and just put in some of the windows. 

Here's a pic of the stairs going to the theater room. The other half of the stairs are not complete

Cheers.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I stopped by this Saturday and the stairs are completed and now can get full access to the theater room. 

As of today I was told that the windows were put in. I opt to keep the Windows because of the stunning views from the second story of the hill country. 










































That's all for now. 

Thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice! And, I agree - great view!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> Very nice! And, I agree - great view!



Thanks ALM - 

By the way I saw your post and great job!!!! Our rooms are comparable to size  

I may have to steal some ideas  :neener:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Thanks ALM -
> 
> By the way I saw your post and great job!!!! Our rooms are comparable to size
> 
> I may have to steal some ideas  :neener:


Thanks - and steal away! :bigsmile:


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Finally framed to close off the room.

Door soon to be installed........ sometime.....


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Another pics I missed to post up










Note: 

I did decide to use this wall where the three windows are for my projector screen.

Now I am debating if I really want to do a false wall for a fixed screen or just do a electric pull down screen.

My wife really does not want me to cover the windows as looking out gives some awesome views of the local pond and hill country.

If I go with an electric screen, which do ya folks recommend I should get?? 

I really don't want waves in the screen so it looks like I will have to make a big decision on which route to go with. 

Thoughts to help the *crazy* ( :coocoo: / :sn: / :blink: ) ?


I been looking at the Seymour Center Stage retractable screens and it looks like WAF is winning here

Thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking good! :T

I strongly recommend posting that question in the screens forum - Harp and Mech are the real experts on screens and I am not sure how often they frequent the construction forum.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The Seymour Centre Stage material is an AT screen..Are you planning on placing the speakers behind the screen?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I remember when I purchased my second home... I stopped by everyday to check out what had been completed. I also remember being told by the builder that they didn't want me coming by each day... My reply was: Do you want me to tell you what has been done wrong now or wait until the walk through? The Project Manager said now. I told them what was wrong and he then told me to stop by as often as I wanted.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

thats pretty funny but I think its wise for the builder to work with it's customers.

Unlike mine, the sales rep is the one is claiming to be the one in contact if something is not correct. 

However I do plan to run extra cat5 cable runs for future hookup for added home security cameras sometime this week


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Well I stopped by this weekend and they did all the prewiring for 7 channels.

I have the front three preouts at outlet level.

I have the side surround 6' above floor.

Last, the rear prewiring is incorrect as they put that at outlet level and it too needs to be 6' above floor.

They also ran the conduit (orange) and electric to ceiling

But here some pics:




























Wall finally closed in as the builder will be installing insulation sometime this week










Last, this is my On-Q box










Check ya all later :T


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Alright! Another build to check out from the ground up! That is awesome to have the control over what you want done so it's exactly what you want.

That orange conduit is weird! I've never seen that before!


----------



## camsauce (Aug 29, 2012)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Well I stopped by this weekend and they did all the prewiring for 7 channels.
> 
> I have the front three preouts at outlet level.
> 
> ...


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Camsauce,

Not sure on the size of the diameter of the conduit. But yet it's enough for sure to pull easily an HDMI cable. Which honestly is all I want. I don't feel I will need component  but the conduit from what I see could fit component too. I will take a look at the size as today a buddy of mine and I are going to run 3 more Cat5 cables to prewire for future security cameras 




camsauce said:


> Picture_Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Well I stopped by this weekend and they did all the prewiring for 7 channels.
> ...


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

BD55 said:


> Alright! Another build to check out from the ground up! That is awesome to have the control over what you want done so it's exactly what you want.
> 
> That orange conduit is weird! I've never seen that before!


 

Slowly but it is coming along.

Its a conduit, what is it that you never seen before? The color??


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Slowly but it is coming along.
> 
> Its a conduit, what is it that you never seen before? The color??


Well, really I haven't seen a conduit like that before. Is it just a flexible conduit for routing low voltage cabling?


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey guys, 

They finally completed the insulation and laid the sheetrock yesterday.

Slowly proceeding forward and looking good.

Only thing I was upset about was the builders / contractors did NOT close the windows last night and we had a heavy rain storm strolling in late last night.

Luckily I dropped in today to take pics and check things out. To find out the floorboard had water in the theater room due to the windows being open . 

I did contact my sales rep and told them about it.

Not much other than saying thank you for closing the windows. No worries, I will be blue-tapping like a mother when its almost time to close :nono: don't mess with me!! :boxer:

enjoy:

*This will be the front (Screen, front left, center and right speakers).*










*Right side with side surround / prewire*










*Left side with surround sound / prewire*










*To the left front, is where my audio rack will be places as you see the prewire outs
*









*Rear pre-wired for surrounds*










*Can't see only but one, but I have 4- recess cans that will be adjustable, also the conduit for the PJ ceiling mount shown here*










*Pictures of the attic access door and also the soon to be closed in door to leave the HT room.*


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking good. I bet your getting excited now...:whistling:


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Exciting times. What is gonna be your first movie? Avengers is out now so that get my vote. I bought it and am waiting for my build to get done as well.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks great! :T

All I can say about the open windows is :doh::rant:.........


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Looking great. I would have been extremely upset about the open windows.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hopefully that water doesn't warp anything. Bummer of a thing to happen, but I guess it's better at this stage than having the windows open with all your gear getting soaked!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Howdy all-

Only update I got as of today is they are spraying paint on the walls and trim was put in.


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

Very exciting! Now the real work begins, but the really fun stuff too


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey all,

Here's the latest as it seems that the builder is more focused on my landscape than the interior of my house. Either way I know it is all about the scheduling.

It sure is hard trying be patient....lol

It's getting close all


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Forgot to add another cool item I got from a co-worker which she received from a sneak peek movie of the new Red Dawn

Full size movie poster of:

Yep it will be one of the 4 movie posters I will have added to my HT room.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey everyone, as of today there has been a lot more done in other areas of our house and we are expected to close within the next 30 to 45 days out from now.

As for the home theater room The electrician decide to cut a huge piece of sheet rock out of one of the walls so he can get his hands into a light switch area. So it looks like they will be doing some patching to the Sheetrock.

I did notice that the builder finally put the hand rails going to the theater room.

To me there's still a lot to be done but it's more regarding the land and easement issues that I am trying to have the builder correct and other than that everything else seems to be on schedule


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh also I am still waiting for the door to be installed going into the theater room


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok. So I was at our house today and caught the electrician putting cover plates in the HT room. And he said the connector on the bottom is for Subwoofer. Ummmm I asked how does it hook up if its coaxial. He said there's subs that use that connection. The other connector is on the opposite wall and it too is the same connector. 
Honestly the electrician got me so confused as I told him the sub cable connector is not correct. What's your guys thoughts? Can I run an adapter and use this as a subwoofer line?? 










The electrician told me if this isn't correct I would have to get with the homebuilder and tell them to rewired it with correct subwoofer cable as I had one in my car and showed him what the cable n connector suppose to look at. 

Let me tell you there has been a lot of negatives throughout the whole home-building process they put the incorrect recessed can lights ,!they never put my dimmer switch and now they are actually going back to correct those. 

But actually for them to run a whole new sub woofer line is going to be a pain in the butt as the walls are exterior walls

Luckily I will be frontloading my sub woofer's so I can ignore this screw-up on the sub subwoofer connectors . Oh well...

Sent from iPhone


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hopefully if you pull the coaxial adapter off the end of the cable its a true sub woofer cable. Then just put the LFE sub woofer adapter on the wall (female) and good to go plugging in the sub. I found that's what they did when they installed in my house. Don't ask me why they think the cable coaxial adapter goes on the sub woofer cable!!!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

After thinking about it do you guys think I can use a cable but would have to put one of these connector on the other end to make that subwoofer line work?

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103580&cp


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Picture_Shooter said:


> After thinking about it do you guys think I can use a cable but would have to put one of these connector on the other end to make that subwoofer line work?
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103580&cp


That's what I did. Pull the wall plate. Detach the cable from the coaxial adapter in the plate. Buy a two sided female sub woofer adapter for the plate. Attach the sub woofer cable plug adapter you posted a link of to the cable in the wall and plug in the backside of the new sub woofer plate adapter. Plug your sub woofer into the wall plate. Thats what I was able to do.


I didnt use a phono to F jack though like you pictured in the link or as described. The adapter i used went raw on the wire to a F jack. Then I changed the wall plate adapter to dual Female jack. Then plugged my subwoofer male jack into it. Your link looked so similar i didn't relize it was phono to F jack.

I image it should work though, why else would they wire them that way :gulp:


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I only messed with one of my sub jacks as i only have one sub. You have given me an idea now. I think i will try that phono to F jack on the other wall sub jack. What can i lose, a few bucks on the adapter...:dontknow:


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

phillihp23 said:


> I only messed with one of my sub jacks as i only have one sub. You have given me an idea now. I think i will try that phono to F jack on the other wall sub jack. What can i lose, a few bucks on the adapter...:dontknow:



It should work as I am sitting here thinking about it. The electrician just confused me when he pointed at the plate and said "the bottom one is for the subwoofer).
So in that pic you see above if where my audio equipment is going to be at and on the opposite wall is the other plate which the sub will go. 

I am going dual subs, so at least I have one less subwoofer cable I need to run to the opposite wall as long as this adapter idea does work  

I close in 16 days, so you guys will not hear from me until I start painting the room.

:bigsmile:


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh check out these crapy speaker plates they installed. I be lucky to put probably an 18g a speaker cable in this (haha). So I am ordering banana post plates 



















Also I planned on getting fushion HT chairs (row of 4), but I want to upgrade my projector as I want to shoot on a 130" image and my old PJ will not shoot that size image due to the lumens / screen ratio.

So I am looking at going with a U- shape sectional and this one caught my eye as this will be about $500 cheaper than the fushion chairs (shave cost due to PJ upgrade). What do you all think?




















Oh we got our wood floors installed in our family room  (not theater room related), but I did get the 5.1 prewire with wall mount conduit installed. I will be using Mirage MX500 setup in the family room and will use a Supercube1 as the sub all powered by an RXV-671 and will be networked.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow them speaker plates are cheapo...did they get them at the dollar store :rofl: That seating arrangement is nice..should seat 4 movie watchers, and more for social setting. Are those flip up headrests? Pretty neat idea. I would sit on them to see how comfortable they are, you know for a 3 hour movie.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

phillihp23 said:


> Wow them speaker plates are cheapo...did they get them at the dollar store :rofl: That seating arrangement is nice..should seat 4 movie watchers, and more for social setting. Are those flip up headrests? Pretty neat idea. I would sit on them to see how comfortable they are, you know for a 3 hour movie.



I remember sitting on one and though it was a little firm than a comfy HT recliner  and they do have flip up head rests which offers little more back seat support.

I plan on heading back to the place where they sell this sectional and sit on it for about twenty minutes to get a better idea if I will be happy with it.
I know they will not be as comfy as fusion recliners, but I am not going to count them out just yet. I may just sit on fold out chairs until i'm ready to get fusion recliners. It will just set me back about a month or so if I decide to wait, but it seems either direction would be a good choice as its all personal taste. 


Yes the speaker plates are very cheap and was not surprised and knew what to expect. :T


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Picture_Shooter said:


> .
> 
> 
> Yes the speaker plates are very cheap and was not surprised and knew what to expect. :T


Thats ok, when they built my house they just put blanks over the spots. Which actually was fine, then i could go and buy the right ones I wanted.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

For the seating - the sectional does look nice. My take on it is this - if you are going for a dedicated HT and want a "theater" look, I would go with the chairs even though it may take longer to get them. If you are not set on a "theater" look, I think the sectional would work just fine.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> For the seating - the sectional does look nice. My take on it is this - if you are going for a dedicated HT and want a "theater" look, I would go with the chairs even though it may take longer to get them. If you are not set on a "theater" look, I think the sectional would work just fine.


Hi ALMFamily - You are absolutely right about that and I agree because wife and I were discussing and did agree to get theater seating. So fushion seats are on the check list to purchase


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Stopped by the CASA last night and noticed they laid carpet in.

I got the thickest carpet pad sold by our design center and if I remember correctly its made or called ASPEN.
I think its like 2" or 3" thick.

So sconces are going to be purchased once we close (installed in the stair case area).

Some snaps:

Come'on up:










Screen will cover the windows (blocked out with roman shades).










Back of the room. Yes, I know sheet rock is missing :unbelievable:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I really think you will love those Fusion seats - and Roman is really great to work with.

Mike - I can't tell what color the carpet is in the HT from the pictures - it looks like a gray with black flecks - is that right?

Really shaping up!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> I really think you will love those Fusion seats - and Roman is really great to work with.
> 
> Mike - I can't tell what color the carpet is in the HT from the pictures - it looks like a gray with black flecks - is that right?
> 
> Really shaping up!


Yea I spoke with Roman and got a quota and he's great to work with and he'll be getting our business for sure 

As for the carpet color, I don't know the name on top of my head, but here's a sample of it. Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Yea I spoke with Roman and got a quota and he's great to work with and he'll be getting our business for sure
> 
> As for the carpet color, I don't know the name on top of my head, but here's a sample of it. Thank you for the compliment.


Very nice carpet!!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> Very nice carpet!!


Thanks, I actually picked it (  ).

Stopped by today and they are about to stain the hand rails in the stair case area and also fixed all the sheet rock holes in the whole house and textured and painted.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

It is all coming along very nicely. In the end, it will all be worth it.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

As of today here's how things are standing:

*Coming up into the theater room*










*Back of home theater room (you can see the prewire of my rear & side surrounds*










*This is the front of the theater room. I will be boxing up the windows and going with a fixed screen. Approx size screen is 133"*










*Pic of the ceiling where i'll be mounting the PJ and also have for eye cans that will be controlled by dimmer switch*











*
See ya later all. :rock:*


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Picture_Shooter said:


> After thinking about it do you guys think I can use a cable but would have to put one of these connector on the other end to make that subwoofer line work?
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103580&cp


Picked up two of these connectors today...gonna try using them on a coaxial cable and testing with a sub sometime this week. Will let you know how it turns out.:dontknow:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

The roman shades may let too much light thru. I suggest checking out light blocking curtains instead. I have these in my HT in black and they block light very well:

http://www.amazon.com/Thermal-Insul...d+thermal+insulated+back+tab+blackout+curtain


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

phillihp23 said:


> Picked up two of these connectors today...gonna try using them on a coaxial cable and testing with a sub sometime this week. Will let you know how it turns out.:dontknow:


My radio shack never has anything, so I talked to Parts Express and here is the PN# 090-268

** Just in case **
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=090-268


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

hjones4841 said:


> The roman shades may let too much light thru. I suggest checking out light blocking curtains instead. I have these in my HT in black and they block light very well:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Thermal-Insul...d+thermal+insulated+back+tab+blackout+curtain


The Roman Shades I looked into had black out cloth behind it, but I would not mind just getting a couple pair of these Eclipse Curtains. They can be had cheap @ your local Big Lots (if you have one).

http://eclipsecurtains.com/


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Wardsweb said:


> It is all coming along very nicely. In the end, it will all be worth it.


Will you be attending to Dale Rasco's GTG in Houston on the 10th?

I reserved my seat  . Let me know if you are attending? Maybe we can carpool from my temporary living residency  . It shows its about a 3 hr drive.



*ALMFamily* - How about you? Coming to Houston too? :bigsmile: I know you want to hear and see those Axioms!! :rubeyes:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Picture_Shooter said:


> *ALMFamily* - How about you? Coming to Houston too? :bigsmile: I know you want to hear and see those Axioms!! :rubeyes:


I am contemplating it....... :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Decided to run some blue tape to visualize how big my screen will be, so I figure I would share.
It works out great that the screen will cover all the windows.

Have a great night everyone.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Mike, are you going to plug the windows?


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Dale Rasco said:


> Hey Mike, are you going to plug the windows?


Hey Dale. I will have Roman shades inside each window , then I'll have Eclipse curtains covering them. 
I should have no worries with light bleeding through the screen.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Just received my new cowboy hat


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. 

We just started moving into our house last night and still moving.

So we are moving on Thanksgiving Day but decided 2 have our thanksgiving this Saturday.

With that being said I hope to start painting my theater room on this upcoming Monday.

Until then eat hearty


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Painting starts tomorrow, or at least that is the plan.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Paint done


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

FedEx delivery a few day ago

They brought something......











What was it? 


-


-


-


-


-

Why hello! Please, come'on in.......



















I plan on hooking up all my equipment by Thursday


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Hooray for new package day!! I hope you have some help to move those ones, could be a little awkward wrestling them around by yourself. Paint looks good, and I hope everything goes according to schedule this week. Looking forward to setup pics.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Actually with all the moving I done in the past week , picking up these boxes and moving them was not bad. 


I carried them up the stairs. They didnt feel 80lbs :d


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmmm... 'FRAJEELAY' they must be italian...


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Now installing the fixed 135" VisualApex screen


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Finally assemble the projector screen. I took a picture with the 6 foot ladder for reference and to climb over it ( just kidding about the climbing, lol).

Monoprice just came in with a delivery so I will be replacing all the wall plates for my speakers and HDMI faceplates


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking good, relaxing is right around the corner.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Actually with all the moving I done in the past week , picking up these boxes and moving them was not bad.
> 
> 
> I carried them up the stairs. They didnt feel 80lbs :d


Well just think, if you hurt your back you can just sit back and relax, watch a movie. Assuming you finish the room first.... :bigsmile::rofl:


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking good. Waiting to see how the window coverings come out. Be sure to post some pictures on how your doing it, and how it looks after finished. Painting came out well. :T That screen is big :rubeyes:


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Phillihp, all i did was buy 3 eclipse blackout curtains for each window and used nails to block each one.

Plus my screen covers everything 










A preview


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

And here I thought that my 132inch screen was big for some reason your 135 looks massive compared to mine...Not sure why that is.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

The window sills worked like a ledge to sit the screen on, nice. How wide is that room again ? 135" is big, but looks like it fit just right, across the wall. How tall is your ceiling? Thats were you must be getting all that extra space for screen placement. Nice...jealous....:crying: my teeny weeny 100inch.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

phillihp23 said:


> The window sills worked like a ledge to sit the screen on, nice. How wide is that room again ? 135" is big, but looks like it fit just right, across the wall.




Little over 15' wide


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

jgourlie said:


> And here I thought that my 132inch screen was big for some reason your 135 looks massive compared to mine...Not sure why that is.




I would have done a 120 to 130 but I went with this 1 to cover the windows fully 

Fit like a glove. Now its pj shopping time!!


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

Picture_Shooter said:


> I would have done a 120 to 130 but I went with this 1 to cover the windows fully
> 
> Fit like a glove. Now its pj shopping time!!


I don't blame you at all for doing what you did...I am a big fan of bigger is better and in your case I think it turned out great.

Covering the windows like that seems to have worked out perfectly.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

jgourlie said:


> I don't blame you at all for doing what you did...I am a big fan of bigger is better and in your case I think it turned out great.
> 
> Covering the windows like that seems to have worked out perfectly.


Yea, i have to agree also  . my pj cannot throw that big of a image. Im only projecting about 120" max with my current PJ.
Its no light cannon for sure


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

What did you decide on for the new PJ??


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I need a bigger screen now. :doh:


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> I need a bigger screen now. :doh:


Now that is the right attitude....We need to foster this attitude in this day and age!!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Dale Rasco said:


> I need a bigger screen now. :doh:



I dunno Dale, I think your towers take up too much of your wall


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Well all, I am done for now as I got to start dealing with the rest of the house and start doing the honey-dew-list that my wife has been asking for me to get done.

But this is how it is as of now. Next purchase will be theater seats and replace my rear surround with bi-poles.

See ya all later.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Niiiiice! Great start mate! :T

And, good luck with the list - I know mine is never-ending. When I get one thing done, two more get added! :rofl:


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks great! Nice job. Where did you install the lights that give off the red or blue glow? One step at a time it all comes together. Once you get the chairs you start losing motivation and just want to kick back and watch....then a week or two later your fiddling with things again....:T


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Well ok I lied; tomorrow I'm actually picking up 6 acoustic panels and 2 bass traps. Guess I'm not done for the moment. LoL.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Well ok I lied; tomorrow I'm actually picking up 6 acoustic panels and 2 bass traps. Guess I'm not done for the moment. LoL.



Picked them up. Much ticker than the competition that is out there and prices are attractive


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

phillihp23 said:


> What did you decide on for the new PJ??




Sorry for late reply back, kinda hard to reply back using the phone app, so now I am on my PC to reply back to everyone  .

As for your question, I'm unsure but looking @ both the W7000 or Epson 5020


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

phillihp23 said:


> Looks great! Nice job. Where did you install the lights that give off the red or blue glow? One step at a time it all comes together. Once you get the chairs you start losing motivation and just want to kick back and watch....then a week or two later your fiddling with things again....:T


These are the Cyron LED lights that I got from Lowes.

Cost about $50

http://www.cyron.com/c-3-accent-lighting-decorativehome-theatre.aspx


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

What lighting system will control those LEDs?


----------



## Rotel1026 (Dec 9, 2012)

New lurker here, great to see a fellow Central Texan. Great looking theater!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Gals, 

Oh I mean guys  , how has everyone been?

Happy New Year to 2013!! 

I just wanted to give ya folks an update status of my HT build as I can say I am done with it for a while.

Also as much as I projected we would use it, we really don't. Maybe 4 hours total per week which is kind of a shame. Been so busy with kids school schedule, work and cooking and getting other crud done around the house. ~ But i'll keep the boring excusses out of this thread.

Here are some pics I can share. Sorry for grainy pics as they are shot w/ my cell phone. 



Coming into the HT room:




























Bluray titles on the right and in the center are my dvds






































































































*Thanks for looking and thanks for the motivation for all whom input information. *


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

Very nice! Did you catch some football on this? Roll tide.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks great shooter! Very nicely done.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

bamabum said:


> Very nice! Did you catch some football on this? Roll tide.


I actually watch the first half and then I started having network problems with my router so since I knew the game was over I worked on my network. Lol


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Peter Loeser said:


> Looks great shooter! Very nicely done.


Thank you. All I wanted to do was keep this simple and not doing too much construction due to the fact that I know that we would be relocating in the near future and When it's that time I would be able to easily set this room back into a family game room


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Your room looks awesome..Great Job!!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

It looks fantastic - I give it :TT!!

Nicely decorated as well - now get on up there and use it! :bigsmile:


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks great...excellant. Looks cozy and comfortable!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice job!..Well done..:T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Shooter, it looks like it all came together really well! Don't worry about not using it so much, sometimes life just gets busy. I'm sure you'll go through phases where it gets used more and less, but now that you have it, just sit back and enjoy when you can. Are the kids impressed? I know I would be.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey guys,

What a crazy few months as I did some more upgrading to the HT room and rearranging stuff.

Here are some things I done:
1.	Moved my HT chairs up closer to the screen. Sitting about 13.5’ away from 135” screen
2.	Upgraded my old HC3000 720p to a 8700ub 1080p projector which now fills my current screen.
3.	Purchased two of Brian’s wonderful Rythmik’s Servo LV12 subwoofer’s. I also relocated my Power Sound Audio XS15 to the rear seating and now it strictly used for movies only!
4.	Purchased and assembled my new audio / TV stand, which now holds all my audio components, hides majority of my wires and works nice as a center channel stand.
5.	Purchased my first time ever Pre / Pro setup from Emotiva. 
Anyways, here are some pictures. Please let me know what you guys think?

Take care all.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Mike,

Very nice, clean looking setup! Enjoy!!!


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

It sure does - the room looks super comfortable too! :TT


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks awesome


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice clean set up..


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks great, where did you get the DVD shelves you have mounted on your wall II like those


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

**** *Thank you for the kind comments everyone. *****





Theater132 said:


> Looks great, where did you get the DVD shelves you have mounted on your wall II like those


Ikea is very close to where I live, so these are the dvd / bluray shelves as picture:

LERBERG
CD/DVD wall shelf, dark gray

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70115521/

They can hold up to 40 movies :T for each rack.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

*SOLD!!!!*

All - 

Well I sold it all!!! I mean I sold the casa and the HT with it. I planned not selling the HT, but it was a good idea IMHO because I did not really want to haul it to our next city we're relocating to.

So I just want to say that the new saga awaits!! :rubeyes:

And here's the new home HT room area (still in construction). Well ok; Its not a dedicated HT room but its a family room and we notice we use a family room in the house more than we used the dedicated HT room. So it will be a multi-function room onder: .

Yes our new casa will have a basement (not finished) and maybe when I retire or life slows down I may go all out, but for now the new home family room will have both a Sharp 70" Led and soon a Front PJ with a electric tension screen for serious movie night viewing  

I will end this thread as this will be a whole new build in another State and city 

The saga continues..................
Sneak peak whats coming up next:





and its coming along nicely!!  






And these are pics not to far from my backyard and trust me, I will NOT miss the city life or the congestion! :T:


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

What a view


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks like a nice spot..There's nothing like country life! I could never go back to city life again! :rolleyesno:


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Howdy all!! 

Finally trying to settel in here in my new Colorado spot! No regrets leaving crazy Austin for Colorado BTW!!! 
I cannot complain since RMMF is not to far from here. 
I been contemplating jumping the gun and going all out in our unfinished basement, however I figure since I started my new job its just been too crazy to really deal with a huge project since I been working 60+ hour weeks. 
But on the good note is I decided to do a little some'thin some'thin and went out and got some B&W 685s with the matching center and using my 70" and pulling out my last year model RX-A720 receiver and storing away the Emotiva UMC200 since I have no amp at this time. As for sub, I am using the wonderful sounding Rythmik LV12R which I took one away from the duals I had from the sale of my previous home / theater. So that was cool to keep one of the Rythmiks!  

Right now this is just our family room HT and its basically a 3.1 setup with some acoustic panels and dual bass-traps staged in both front corners. Soon as I get time I will try to pre-wire run the rear speakers and just use a pair of my never been used Mirage sats. I think it will be fine.

For now this will have to do, but I am very happy with the sound results. My big issue right now is getting sharp to come out on a warranty repair on my LED panel but they should be out soon to fix it!! 

Enough of my ramble; here are some pics:









Oh here's the main reason I ran away from TX!

Awesome rain storm surrounding me on my bike ride.




After seeing this moose it made me want to drink some Moose Drool (yes its a beer) !! 










This is shot right outside my backyard. Its a 18 mile loop on my bike and over 2400' of climbing involved! Yes I was tired after the ride!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow. Even without having a dedicated theater right now, that's a huge upgrade in quality of life. Beautiful photos. Your living room ht and 3.1 system look pretty good, too  I've known a few friends who moved from TX to Colorado, and they all love it.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Lovin the country photo's. The AV setup looks pretty nice too.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with everybody. Good Home Theater and good way of getting back to nature! I can see how folks want to leave the metro area's and go to the countryside.  

Everything looks great! Good job!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

What a beautiful location..You can't beat a country life! :T


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking good and there's plenty of awesome open spaces that's for sure. If I ever moved that's where I would want to go we only ever get to visit. The pic is going up to Pikes Peak.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey all!! I just got done on a 15 mile road bike ride around the neighborhood  .

Thanks for the kind comments! All my co-workers and friends that I was close to back in Austin are ready to come up and visit me, oh I mean Colorado!! lol!!

It has been a blast being here. Only negative I can say right now is not playing as much as I planned or wanted to. However I am sure in time once I accumulate time off (vacation) I will be going outside to play more. I am ready to check out Winter Park, Vail, Pagosa Springs, Cortez, Durango and Steamboat Springs  here very shortly before the snow starts to sprinkle


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

All - Looks like Mary got mad and both slammed us up here in Colorado! And yea.... I thought I ran away from problems.

These pictures are taken about 8-miles from my door step.













This is not suppose to be a river:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Glad you are all ok!


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Such a tragedy for so many. Glad you are fine and hope all those in need will get the help needed. Really shows that mother nature always wins.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

We went through the Big Thompson river canyon and saw this sign. Good to hear your safe and good luck to everyone else out there.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I looks like this thread has turned into everything but about home theater. :whistling:

Let's remember that off topic topics should be placed in our off topic forum.

I also notice a lot of missing pics from photobucket. Please keep in mind that our image gallery is free, easy to use and we do not risk losing images. :T


----------

